# Recommend a car hire company?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There seems to be thousands in Dubai but can anyone recommend a good, reliable and 'honest' car hire company?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

National seem to be fine, using them at the moment.


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Also try Diamond Lease; have leased with them in the past and they seem to be Ok


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used Thrifty. Got a 2009 Honda Civic for AED 2,400 per month, including insurance. They deliver the car to you and pick it up when you're ready to return it or when it is due for a service.

Never had any probs with them and would certainly use them again if I have to rent a car.


----------



## peringo (Oct 12, 2009)

*car hire dubai*



Mr Rossi said:


> There seems to be thousands in Dubai but can anyone recommend a good, reliable and 'honest' car hire company?


Some colleagues and friends of mine work for Sixt rent a car in Dubai.
Their fleet consist mostly of new Mercedes Cars and they have a very good reputation on service


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> There seems to be thousands in Dubai but can anyone recommend a good, reliable and 'honest' car hire company?


If u fancy Audis & VWs,try Eurostar car rental.Reasonably priced & excellent service. 

Try it if u dont want the usual japanese 1.4s.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

How much would I expect to pay for a little car (eg: Nissan Micra)?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> How much would I expect to pay for a little car (eg: Nissan Micra)?


The cheapest is Discount who charge 1370 a month for a Chevrolet Spark. However, they don't offer CDW and charge an extra 150 for a second driver. So we found that Dollar at 1500 a month for a Lancer (which is also a lot bigger than the spark and has a 1.3 engine (still not massive) compared to a 0.8) with no extra charge for a second driver was cheapest as there are 2 of us. We opted for the CDW at 200 for 3 months as well. Few of the other car hire firms come close for cheap mothly rentals


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> The cheapest is Discount who charge 1370 a month for a Chevrolet Spark. However, they don't offer CDW and charge an extra 150 for a second driver. So we found that Dollar at 1500 a month for a Lancer (which is also a lot bigger than the spark and has a 1.3 engine (still not massive) compared to a 0.8) with no extra charge for a second driver was cheapest as there are 2 of us. We opted for the CDW at 200 for 3 months as well. Few of the other car hire firms come close for cheap mothly rentals


Thanks for the info, a silly question... what is CDW?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amtobi said:


> Thanks for the info, a silly question... what is CDW?


Collision Damage Waiver - It just means that in the event of the accident, regardless of whether you are at fault, there will be no excess payable to the rental firm for any damage caused to their car.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> Thanks for the info, a silly question... what is CDW?


Collision Damage Waiver - if you have an accident (and given the standard of driving in Dubai that's not a huge 'if'), a CDW covers you for the cost of the excess so you need not pay anything.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I use thrifty alot on my long out of town excursions into the desert for work. Can't be taking my own car for company use out into the middle of nowhere heh


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Collision Damage Waiver - if you have an accident (and given the standard of driving in Dubai that's not a huge 'if'), a CDW covers you for the cost of the excess so you need not pay anything.


That sounds like an excellent option, especially if the driving is anything like I experienced in Cairo! Those people drive by feel...


----------

